# American IS fighter: I made a bad decision



## Rapid (Mar 18, 2016)

American ISIS fighter captured by Kurds: ‘I found it hard’



> The 26-year-old Virginia man who was taken into custody in Iraq after he purportedly deserted the Islamic State told a Kurdish TV station Thursday that he decided to escape after he grew dissatisfied during intensive religious training in Mosul.
> 
> Mohamad Khweis told Kurdistan 24 that his life under the Islamic State in Mosul was a “very strict” regimen of prayer, eating and eight hours of daily instruction in religion and sharia law. He said he soon came to realize that “I didn’t really support their ideology.”
> 
> ...



"Light treason."

"I've made a huge mistake..."


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 18, 2016)

Firing squad.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2016)

Publish his photo's home address and let nature take it's course.

Of course we could always try to exploit him to discourage others from joining ISIS, or just return him and let them pronounce judgement upon him.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 18, 2016)

He got caught up in the I wanna be a terrorist fad and when he got there and realized they were serious...he thought....

My bad, I was just funning! I really don't want to play and I am ready to go home now.

Nope...play in the real world...play by the real world's rules!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2016)

He dosen't seem to have been of much value to the other side. If he were, he'd be dead, or still there. The difference now is that he suffered over there. Now he comes home, and will suffer here too.

I agree, stupid move. Wish I could say, "have a nice day"; but don't think there will be very many nice days:blkeye:.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Kurds caught him, he is a EPW, its up to the Kurds on what they want to with him...or at least it should be. Firing squad would fit the bill.


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd have him killed in an airstrike by our Turkish allies upon our Kurdish allies or Kurdish partners or....whatever they are this week.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 19, 2016)

As "sorry" is found between shit and syphilis, so is "apology" between ankle-grabber and asshole.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 19, 2016)

Exploit him.  Execute him.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 19, 2016)

Part of me thinks he's lying about his ignorance. But he is a born American citizen, so he might very well be that fucking stupid. 

Either way, he deserves to have his ass handed to him.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 19, 2016)

Working for what is equivalent to a barbaric horde spilling out of a time portal from the 14th Century, representing a religion whose aim is conquest by death or subjugation turned out to be difficult.  Who knew?

From the article:
"Khweis said he attended American mosques only infrequently, and his friends from high school have said that he showed no signs of religious fanaticism."

I'm with @racing_kitty ; the root of his belief that joining the IS was "right" is to be found in his developmental years somewhere.  Nothing done or said is ever really out of character.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 19, 2016)

Took me a sec to realize this wasn't about Bergdahl.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 19, 2016)

Fuck him. Kill him.....

M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 19, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Publish his photo's home address and let nature take it's course.
> 
> Of course we could always try to exploit him to discourage others from joining ISIS, or just return him and let them pronounce judgement upon him.



Or you know utilize our criminal justice system.
If they extradite him.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Or you know utilize our criminal justice system.
> If they extradite him.



Let the Kurds keep him. EPW gets treated closer to what he deserves than spoiled, upper class bitch whose parents bonded him out of pre-trial confinement. 

As far as I'm concerned, he embraced Sharia law, which in its very nature claims to be above and exempt from the laws of man. Leave him there, don't extradite shit. CAIR would probably protest if we charged him with a misdemeanor, much less the treason he committed.


----------



## pardus (Mar 19, 2016)

POS. Leave him where he is. I'd prefer the cunt was executed but rotting for life in a 3rd world prison wont be a joke either.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2016)

If he's one of our citizens, the Kurds would do well to turn him over to us.  And we would do well to prosecute the crap out of him and throw him into prison.   One of OUR prisons.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> If he's one of our citizens, the Kurds would do well to turn him over to us.  And we would do well to prosecute the crap out of him and throw him into prison.   One of OUR prisons.



Slightly disagree; we've crapped on the Kurds for 20 plus years.
They'd do well to trade him for some Military equipment, then we can prosecute him for giving material aid to a terrorist organization.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2016)

We're already giving them plenty.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> We're already giving them plenty.


Directly or via Baghdad?
My understanding is the Iraqi's have siphoned off most of the gear destined for the Kurds.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Directly or via Baghdad?
> My understanding is the Iraqi's have siphoned off most of the gear destined for the Kurds.


Both.  The recent raid where a Delta operator was KIA was in direct support of the Kurds.


----------



## CQB (Mar 21, 2016)

Note: His radicalism was elsewhere, he wasn't a regular at mosque. Would it be of value to discover how?


----------



## 18echo (Mar 21, 2016)

Bad decision?
No, getting a neck tattoo is a bad decision.
This kid knowingly walked into a situation to take up arms against the United States.
And like a typical American twenty-something, he only quit because it was "hard".

But since he didn't make it all the way to the point where those with extensive religious training find themselves out-classed by those with extensive advanced marksmanship training, I doubt he'll even get a sentence as long as John Walker Lindh, who is scheduled for release in three years and two months...


----------



## Etype (Mar 21, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> We're already giving them plenty.


The Israelis fought off the better part of the Arab world shortly after their inception as a country. The Iraqis are barely holding it together even WITH the support of the American Winning Machine.

I agree, we give them way more than they should need at this point.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

Etype said:


> Iraqis are barely holding it together even WITH the support of the American Winning Machine.



When they allow it. They already restrict certain electronic data to specific coalition nations. We had an incident last year where our a/c were prosecuting a target in Iraq and some Iraqi F-16's showed up. They did whatever they felt like and then complained when we told them to stay out of the kill box. Now we can have the biggest TIC on the planet supported by everything in our arsenal and if a single C-208 trainer flies into that airspace we have to stop and let him take his joy ride.

The Iraqis want our help and money, but on their terms. We're propping up their toilet and they want to dictate terms to us?

I'd let them burn and spill the "why" on every media outlet possible.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> When they allow it. They already restrict certain electronic data to specific coalition nations. We had an incident last year where our a/c were prosecuting a target in Iraq and some Iraqi F-16's showed up. They did whatever they felt like and then complained when we told them to stay out of the kill box. Now we can have the biggest TIC on the planet supported by everything in our arsenal and if a single C-208 trainer flies into that airspace we have to stop and let him take his joy ride.
> 
> The Iraqis want our help and money, but on their terms. We're propping up their toilet and they want to dictate terms to us?
> 
> I'd let them burn and spill the "why" on every media outlet possible.




Take oil out of the equation and our ability to spank the children in power in Middle East during wartime would become way easier for the U.S. and it's allies.

That is, if we'd even be interested in spilling blood and treasure in that region at all such a case.

Until the taps run dry or we get smart and develop other energy sources, though, wrapping up one war just means the start of preparation for the next at this point.

*America, Oil, and War in the Middle East*


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 23, 2016)

A bad decision is forgetting to pull out. Joining ISIS is not a bad decision.


----------

